# Alarma con camara sensor de movimiento - llamada robotica?



## Edgar Larán (May 6, 2009)

Saludos..foristas..

quiero crear un proyecto en base a la camara sonic (creo) cibershock(algo asi) que supuestamente detecta la sonrisa. aqui va. 

Si si fijan bien. loque detecta no es la sonrisa. sino el movimiento de la boca al abrirse. eso pense. y lo lleve a experimento. comprobe que en realidad detectaba el movimiento (claro en el lugar no habia ningun movimiento).

Asi pense que quiza se podia utilizar ese tipo de sensor de camara para una alarma de movimiento (facil, casi indetectable y automatico).

Lo que quiero que realice es que suene una alarma con luces. y si la alarma no es apagada. que llame automaticamente a una delegacion policial. (claro, pasado cierto tiempo).

Ok. lo que me faltaria entonces seria el circuito para que realice la llamada. Ayuda?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2009)

Edgar Laran: Interesante proyecto pero, estas seguro que es el movimiento lo que dispara la camara ?. Segun el folleto de la camara Sony Cibershot, es la aparicion del color blanco (de la dentadura) en el campo de vision de la camara lo que la dispara. Claro que se requiere el "movimiento" de los labios para que aparezca la dentadura y quiza eso lleva a la confusion sobre cúal es el evento que realmente dispara la camara.

Piensa que si fuera el movimiento, la camara, en modo automatico se dispararia cuando una o mas personas se acomodan delante de ella para un retrato. Convendria que hicieras mas experimentos para tener una conclusion "concluyente". Mira algunos experimentos que he pensado que puedes hacer:

A. Pon la camara en automatico y ponte delante de ella con la boca cerrada y mantenla asi mientras te mueves de un lado a otro frente a la camara. Esta no disparara!. Ahora ponte en frente de la camara y sonriele. La camara debera funcionar!.

B. Repite lo anterior pero esta vez, ponte en la boca, entre los dientes y los labios una lamina de carton, papel o plastico de color oscuro que cubra por completo la dentudura. Cuando le sonrias a la camara y sin que se te caiga la lamina, esta no vera el color blanco de los dientes y no funcionara.

C. Repite el experimento A. pero ponte en la cabeza una capucha o pasamontañas como las que usan los ladrones "profesionales" que solo les deja visible los ojos y la nariz y paseate delante de la camara. Si es como dice el fabricante la camara no se disparara.

En todos los casos anteriores, cerciorate de que haya buena iluminacion para que no se vuelva otro factor en los experimentos. Cuentanos que ocurrio y... posteanos las fotos  )  Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 21, 2009)

La "Sony Cibershot" no utiliza detecciòn de movimiento en el "Capturador de sonrisas", utiliza un algoritmo un poco màs complejo que la detecciòn del color blanco...
Yo creo que tenès que usar un sensor de movimiento PIR, o sea, los que se usan en las alarmas hogareñas, los de toda la vida...

Con la càmara tenès muchos problemas:
-Se apaga si no la usàs.
-Es muy caro como para usarla de sensor de movimiento.
-No hay forma de realizar una interfaz para detectar el disparo.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 22, 2009)

fernandoae: De acuerdo, como no tengo la camara no conozco los detalles tecnicos completos de la misma. Estoy esperando noticias de Edgar Larán sobre las experiencias que le propuse, quiza se le encuentre algun interesante uso ademas de lo que Edgar Larán propone. Quisiera saber si esa camara puede transferir las fotos a una PC (y entonces tiene un puerto de datos: USB? serial ?, etc. y si tiene una bornera con señales que permita comandar algunas funciones de forma remota.


----------



## NIDR (May 23, 2009)

date cuenta si la camara funciona a una cierta distancia para saber si el sensor que tiene funciona con el movimiento o con los dientes blanco.

lo que quiero decir es que mires el alcanse que tiene para capturar la foto...
y nos cuentas es de gran ayuda....


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2009)

"date cuenta si la camara funciona a una cierta distancia para saber si el sensor que tiene funciona con el movimiento o con los dientes blanco"
Signos de puntuaciòn? que es eso?, no se entiende mucho la frase...

"lo que quiero decir es que mires el alcanse que tiene para capturar la foto"
El alcance de que?


----------



## Edgar Larán (May 23, 2009)

hice algunas pruebas..

coloque la camara en un vertice de un cuarto color blanco..mucha iluminacion ..
con flourcescente..(luz blanca)

lo hice en un cuarto especial..digamos..
no abia muchas cosas..
despues me puse una campera negra con capucha..

e hice todos los experimentos.. fue el movimiento repentino loque detecta..

esta el problema de si puede o no pasar imagenes a un ordenador..

lo estoy investigando.. si tienen algunos conceptos sera de mucha ayuda


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2009)

"esta el problema de si puede o no pasar imagenes a un ordenador"
Se puede utilizando una placa con entrada de video compuesto (RCA), con el usb no... a no ser que sea alguno de los modelos que te permiten utilizarla como webcam.

Yo vi un circuito que detecta el movimiento utilizando la señal de video compuesto... tendrias que buscarlo..


----------



## Fortivo (May 23, 2009)

Hola amigo , un colega realizo algo por el estilo pero en su coche cuando saltara la alarma le llamaba al al telefono movil (o celular) de el, lo realizo muy facil un circuito con optoacoplador conectado al boton de llamada de un telefono movil siempre encendido, como pulsaba el boton de llamada? pues soldo 2 cables del boton llamada y lo conecto al optoacoplador, asi cuando sonaba la alarma activaba el sistema electronico del opto y es como si pulsara el movil con la llamada predifinida a su telefono movil .

lleva 4 años y algo con eso montado en el coche y le funciona a la perfeccion...

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2009)

Esa idea para la llamada se usa bastante  lo que hay que controlar de vez en cuando es que no se te halla vencido el saldo, y necesitas armar un regulador para mantener el movil cargado.
La alternativa si no querès desarmar el celu para soldar cables es usar un cable de datos serie y enviarle los comandos AT para que inicie la llamada, utilizando un microcontrolador...


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2009)

El único sensor de movimiento que he visto para robótica es este:







Este sensor es capaz de detectar un movimiento a una distancia de unos 20 pies (6 metros) del mismo. Emplea lentes Fresnel y sensores infra rojos para detectar los cambios de infra rojos pasivos emitidos por cualquier objeto. Es extremadamente fácil de usar e ideal para aplicaciones de control de presencia, sistemas de alarmas, detección de movimiento, robótica, etc.. Se alimenta con una única tensión de alimentación de +5Vcc y dispone de una salida que se activa al detectar el movimiento. Esta salida se puede conectar con la entrada de cualquier controlador o microcontrolador.

Sus reducidas dimensiones (32 x 24 x 25 mm) permiten instalar el sensor en cualquier tipo de estructura.

Fuente:
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?products_id=388

Compré uno y funciona muy bien.

http://www.parallax.com/Store/Micro...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2009)

Cuando Edgar puso "llamada robotica?" se referìa a un "llamador telefonico para alarma"... 

Y sigo insistiendo que es màs fàcil y barato usar un sensor PIR como el que propone Meta, pero si lo queres hacer con la cam tambièn se puede, si encuentro el esquema del que te hablè lo subo...
basicamente lo que hacia era promediar la tensiòn de la señal de video, y accionar un relè cuando detectaba alguna variaciòn.


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2009)

El PIR me funciona de maravilla, más sensible al movimiento que cualquier cámara, para ello que utilice las dos cosas, PIC y CAM.


----------



## Edgar Larán (May 24, 2009)

fernandoae.-. tienes razon al decir que yo al decir "llamada robotica?" queria decir llamada automatica.. pero realmente la ventaja de esta camara es que podes identificar plenamente al que activo el sensor de movimiento.. si usas sistemas infrarrojos, solamente detectas movimientos..pudo haber sido una abeja por ejemplo! sin embargo con la camara ya se captura una foto plena y presisa (8megapixeles)


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2009)

Buenas:

PIR funciona por infrarrojo, detecta la presencia de alguien.
Cámara infrarroja, puede ver por la noche y muy bien, sólo en blanco y negro.

Si se conecta las dos cosas en pareja, ya tienes lo que necesitas. Al menos eso es lo que interpreto.

Adiós amigos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 24, 2009)

Ah pero en ningùn momento dijiste que querias tomar una foto del ladron


----------



## Edgar Larán (May 25, 2009)

enn.. Meta..consegui un sensor parecido.. has de cuenta que estoy en paraguay..y aca no ahi muchos componentes...

es el que esta abajo a la derecha.. el vendedor me dijo que era por infrarojos y tambien dijo que era el emisor..

los dos de abajo son emisores y los de arriba..receptores..estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## fernandoae (May 26, 2009)

Con esos componentes lo unico que podes es implementar una barrrera infrarroja, no detectar movimiento en una zona amplificadora...


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2009)

Para documentar un poco mejor la inquietud planteada por Edgar Laran, encontre en Internet que la camara Sony Cibershot tiene una funcion llamada "Smile Shutter" que hace lo siguiente: identifica rostros humanos (hasta 8), de hombres, mujeres, niñas o niños. Con esta funcion puede activar el disparo de la camara automaticamente, cuando uno o mas sonrien a la camara. Se puede especificar el nivel de "sonrisa" y la sonrisa de una persona que dispara  la camara. El reconocimiento automatico del rostro no solo es para esperar que sonria sino para realizar unos ajustes automaticos de enfoque e iluminacion, etc. En ninguna parte dice que el solo movimiento de algo (o alguien) en la escena dispara la camara.

En el documento adjunto se describe con mas detalle la funcion Smile Shutter. He incluido un link a un video que muestra la camara y dicha funcion en operacion y en youtube pueden ver mas videos buscando con Smile Shutter.

Edgar lo que nos has contado sobre tu camara es con la funcion Smile Shutter?. Porque pudiera ser que se trata de otra funcion de la camara que no hemos considerado ?. Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 29, 2009)

Asi es señorita, adèmas si se utilizara el SMILE SHUTTER habrìa que poner un cartel que le diga al ladròn que sonrìa para la foto jaja


----------



## aderlimontalvo (Feb 1, 2011)

Bueno como se menciono la camara usa un complejo algoritmo para la deteccion de sonrisa es decir un algoritmo de pds para lo cual se emplea filtros digitales lo que tendrias q tener es una interfaz de salida en la camara o mas complejo aun puedes usar cualquier camara que te envie data a un ordenador constantemente para lo cual debes tomar imagenes en un tiempo de muestreo adecuado y hacer un algoritmo en matlab o otro programa cosa q tengas una salida que active la alarma cuando las imagenes tomadas difieran o aplicando filtros digitales tu logres detectar personas todo depende de tu diseño al parecer parece complicado pero no lo es suerte


----------

